# Rabobank World Champ jersey fail



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure UCI won't let Vos get away with this, Cavendish' HTC WC jersey in fresh memory.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

kbwh said:


> I'm pretty sure UCI won't let Vos get away with this, Cavendish' HTC WC jersey in fresh memory.


Get away with... what?
????


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What's wrong with the jersey?
Logo doesn't seem oversize, and there are no logos in forbidden zones.


----------



## mjpainter (Jan 23, 2012)

What are the rules regarding this?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

There's a box of a specified size that the logos must fit into. There's some pretty arcane stuff on UCI's site regarding how far up the sleeves the stripes need to be, etc. The Rabobank jersey looks fine.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

...but it is not correct. 
Each stripe shall be 30mm tall. Stripes shall wrap around. 
http://http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BU...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDE5NDk&LangId=1


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

It is women's racing. Pat doesn't care, remember?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

kbwh said:


> ...but it is not correct.
> Each stripe shall be 30mm tall. Stripes shall wrap around.
> http://http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BU...bjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=NDE5NDk&LangId=1


Well-spotted! Someone give Rabo some felt-ti[p pens to colour in the rest of the hoops. 

Another fail is UCI creating such awful icons for the various disciplines: aside from road, MTB, track and TT, the icons like the CX one depicted are embarrassing.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

In a sport with as much drama as cycling, I think the various UCI WC Jersey Scandals are by for the most sordid.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I think those UCI stripes are straight and just stretching with the victory salute
Marianne Vos 5 cx WCs, 2 UCI Road WCs, 2 UCI Track WCs
she has some pull I'd wager

dutch national stripes showing same stretch'


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's right.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

That picture really does say it all.


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

nightfend said:


> It is women's racing. Pat doesn't care, remember?


Ive heard his a bit of a dick. Lol the jersey looks fine.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

kbwh said:


> That's right.


Wow, she looks good there. Not to many people that actually look _better_ in their kit than in their street clothes...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

foto said:


> Wow, she looks good there. Not to many people that actually look _better_ in their kit than in their street clothes...


That's a good photo. Amazing athlete


----------

